# Homepod mini comme haut-parleur pour son Mac mini ?



## Artus666 (12 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour , 
Est-ce possible d’utiliser un homepod mini comme haut-parleur pour son Mac mini ? Je veux dire qu’il envoie tout le son de l’ordinateur que ce soit les vidéos YouTube, la musique qu’on passe via VLC par exemple etc ?


----------



## MrTom (12 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Oui, c'est possible, il faut être sur le même réseau Wi-Fi que le HomePod. Il faut cliquer sur l'icône du son dans la barre des menu et choisir le HomePod en question.


----------



## Artus666 (12 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui, c'est possible, il faut être sur le même réseau Wi-Fi que le HomePod. Il faut cliquer sur l'icône du son dans la barre des menu et choisir le HomePod en question.


Et du coup enlever toute activation de Siri et autres services ?


----------



## MrTom (12 Janvier 2021)

Artus666 a dit:


> Et du coup enlever toute activation de Siri et autres services ?


Non, les commandes vocales sont toujours disponibles.


----------



## maxou56 (12 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> il faut être sur le même réseau Wi-Fi que le HomePod.


Bonsoir,
Sur le même réseau tout court, AirPlay 1 & 2 fonctionnent aussi en ethernet (il y a quelques limitations, pas en VLAN, certaines carte 10Giga sont incompatibles).


----------



## iFox7 (27 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui, c'est possible, il faut être sur le même réseau Wi-Fi que le HomePod. Il faut cliquer sur l'icône du son dans la barre des menu et choisir le HomePod en question.


Bonjour,
Peut-être n'ai-je pas trouvé, mais pas moyen de faire cette manipulation sur une paire stéréo de HomePod mini... Dans une future mise à jour de Big Sur ?


----------



## Moutaille (8 Février 2021)

iFox7 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Peut-être n'ai-je pas trouvé, mais pas moyen de faire cette manipulation sur une paire stéréo de HomePod mini... Dans une future mise à jour de Big Sur ?


Bonjour,
Il faudra attendre la version 11.3 de Big Sur pour que les homepods puissent être gérés en stéréo sur Mac.
... Il était temps... 






						HomePod : vous avez une paire stéréo ? Votre Mac pourra bientôt les gérer
					

Quatre ans après la sortie du premier HomePod, Apple adapte enfin macOS à ses enceintes intelligentes. La future version 11.3, actuellement en bêta, est capable d'envoyer du son en stéréo.




					www.01net.com


----------



## Maria_24 (8 Juin 2021)

Artus666 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> Est-ce possible d’utiliser un homepod mini comme haut-parleur pour son Mac mini ? Je veux dire qu’il envoie tout le son de l’ordinateur que ce soit les vidéos YouTube, la musique qu’on passe via VLC par exemple etc ?


Essaye juste un enceinte portable comme un ub+


----------



## Moutaille (9 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Pour info, les homepods minis sont maintenant pris en charge par les macs.


----------

